# Schools 15y & 7y



## abbeyfb (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi. Sorry if this is answered somewhere else. We are moving between Alcoi and bocaraient and are desperately trying to understand which schools we need to talk to. Our daughters are 15 and 7. Dont think we can afford the fees for an english speaking school and im not sure we would want one for our youngest as im hoping she would pick it up fairly quickly. Any information would be great thanks in advance x


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

abbeyfb said:


> Hi. Sorry if this is answered somewhere else. We are moving between Alcoi and bocaraient and are desperately trying to understand which schools we need to talk to. Our daughters are 15 and 7. Dont think we can afford the fees for an english speaking school and im not sure we would want one for our youngest as im hoping she would pick it up fairly quickly. Any information would be great thanks in advance x


Hi,

Firstly, WOW! you must be on top of the mountain if that's where you're living - absolutely stunning area.

IMHO you have a big problem with your 15 year old. Unless they are already fluent in Spanish and (to a lesser degree) Valencian, they simply won't cope with secondary school (ESO). I would suggest that your eldest MUST go to either a British or an International school. Your youngest should be just fine in a state school.

Which is the closest school to where you live? I suspect that the nearest English speaking school may be Xativa but then only for ESO, they would then have to transfer for Bachi to somewhere like Alzira. That is, unless somewhere like IBI etc. have an English speaking school.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I absolutely agree with snikpoh on this, sorry to be blunt but there is absolutely no way you can take a 15 year old out of education and into the spanish system unless they are fluent. This is such a critical time in their education and at 15 it takes a lot more to understand the lingo than at 7!

If you want to move to spain then you should either pay for english education for your 15 year old or delay the move until after their education is finished otherwise you are heading for disaster and literally ruining their future!

Sorry to sound so blunt but you do have to put your kids first and it will be impossible for a 15 year old to fir into the spanish system let alone learn anything and complete their exams. If he or she doesn't speak Spanish then my advice is to stay in the uk until the GCSE year is finished and in the meantime the whole family study spanish and then maybe move after GCSE before any higher education once he or she speaks spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Isn't a 15 year old likely to be half way through GCSEs ?

The chances of finding a school in a different part of the UK doing exactly the same exam boards for each subject are slim - so there's virtually zero chance here. In fact it would be zero, since they do IGCSEs, which are slightly different anyway.


Yes, snikpoh & xicoalc were rather blunt - but as a mum who has brought up her kids here, & as a tutor who works with English kids who are struggling with the language - please wait until the older child has finished GCSEs.

The younger one will still be young enough to be fine in Spanish school in a year or so. 

Or if it's impossible to delay the move for work reasons perhaps - are there any family members or good friends in the UK with whom the 15 year old could stay with during term time?


----------



## abbeyfb (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I do agree with you both but its not really a choice as when we move as its his job. We are looking into ways we could raise the funds but cant find what they would be.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

abbeyfb said:


> Thanks for your replies. I do agree with you both but its not really a choice as when we move as its his job. We are looking into ways we could raise the funds but cant find what they would be.


I do say this with my complete respect but moving to a foreign country is always a "choice" unless someone is after you! Find a work situation in the UK that suits and for another year or so stay otherwise your poor kid is going to really suffer!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

abbeyfb said:


> Thanks for your replies. I do agree with you both but its not really a choice as when we move as its his job. We are looking into ways we could raise the funds but cant find what they would be.


But surely the whole family doesn't have to move over with him, not to begin with at least? We're mainly talking about waiting a year or so until after the eldest has done her GCSEs (although personally I'd also wait until she's left school)


----------



## abbeyfb (Dec 4, 2015)

There are a number of reasons we are moving im just not prepared to post them on this site yet. All i was hoping for was information on schools in the area. As i said we are trying to get her into an international school but can not find info needed and as for staying in the same place to complete schooling or leaving her here with family that is not an option. Although the job is my husbands there are high possibilities that i will also be employed there in the near future just not now. Yes your posts echo thoughts we have all had and discussed as a family but as you dont know the background please do not judge.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

abbeyfb said:


> There are a number of reasons we are moving im just not prepared to post them on this site yet. All i was hoping for was information on schools in the area. As i said we are trying to get her into an international school but can not find info needed and as for staying in the same place to complete schooling or leaving her here with family that is not an option. Although the job is my husbands there are high possibilities that i will also be employed there in the near future just not now. Yes your posts echo thoughts we have all had and discussed as a family but as you dont know the background please do not judge.


I am certainly not judging but concerned for the decision you are about to make. The British School of Alicante may be a good shot for continuing her education (Kings College) as they follow the UK curriculum but like everything this comes at a cost and its not cheap.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

abbeyfb said:


> There are a number of reasons we are moving im just not prepared to post them on this site yet. All i was hoping for was information on schools in the area. As i said we are trying to get her into an international school but can not find info needed and as for staying in the same place to complete schooling or leaving her here with family that is not an option. Although the job is my husbands there are high possibilities that i will also be employed there in the near future just not now. Yes your posts echo thoughts we have all had and discussed as a family but as you dont know the background please do not judge.


We aren't judging - just giving you the benefit of our not inconsiderable experience & trying to help with suggestions.

We've had posters here in the past who have expected state schools in Spain to teach their children in English & are genuinely shocked to be told that they'll be taught in Spanish  I don't think for one minute that you fall into that category, though. 

We're human, many of us are parents, & while we do answer questions where we can, sometimes our hearts & feelings creep into our replies, especially where a child's education & future comes into it


----------



## abbeyfb (Dec 4, 2015)

Just getting emotional here as it is happening and it will be days not weeks and i just dont know what to do for the best, Because I dont even have the house address yet, i cant even contact the schools in the area.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

abbeyfb said:


> Just getting emotional here as it is happening and it will be days not weeks and i just dont know what to do for the best, Because I dont even have the house address yet, i cant even contact the schools in the area.


Maybe I am prying but perhaps if you gave a better idea of your situation people here could help from experience... there are hundreds of people on this forum who have a wealth of experience and happy to offer non judgmental advice regardless of the situation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

abbeyfb said:


> Just getting emotional here as it is happening and it will be days not weeks and i just dont know what to do for the best, Because I dont even have the house address yet, i cant even contact the schools in the area.


Don't panic. There's nothing you can really do until you get here anyway. Spanish institutions, including schools, are notorious for ignoring emails, so you probably wouldn't get a reply even if you knew which school to contact!

Chances are you'll have to go to the Town Hall & be allocated schools in any case.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

abbeyfb said:


> There are a number of reasons we are moving im just not prepared to post them on this site yet. All i was hoping for was information on schools in the area. As i said we are trying to get her into an international school but can not find info needed and as for staying in the same place to complete schooling or leaving her here with family that is not an option. Although the job is my husbands there are high possibilities that i will also be employed there in the near future just not now. Yes your posts echo thoughts we have all had and discussed as a family but as you dont know the background please do not judge.


Actually that's not what you said in your initial post, in fact you said,


> . Dont think we can afford the fees for an english speaking school


both of which are private education and require money!

You say you are moving because of your husband's work. Did they give you last minute notice? I presume so as this hasn't been sorted out. Can't your husband put pressure on the company to help you out? Get someone to help you through the finding, choosing, paperwork trail of schools - and maybe to financing it to a certain degree?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Don't panic. There's nothing you can really do until you get here anyway. Spanish institutions, including schools, are notorious for ignoring emails, so you probably wouldn't get a reply even if you knew which school to contact!
> 
> Chances are you'll have to go to the Town Hall & be allocated schools in any case.


State schools, not international schools which the OP talks about


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

abbeyfb said:


> Just getting emotional here as it is happening and it will be days not weeks and i just dont know what to do for the best, Because I dont even have the house address yet, i cant even contact the schools in the area.


As I said, OH and his company need to get involved asap. The 7 year old will probably be ok if s/he doesn't have any educational problems and has solid ongoing support at home


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually that's not what you said in your initial post, in fact you said,
> 
> both of which are private education and require money!
> 
> You say you are moving because of your husband's work. Did they give you last minute notice? I presume so as this hasn't been sorted out. Can't your husband put pressure on the company to help you out? Get someone to help you through the finding, choosing, paperwork trail of schools - and maybe to financing it to a certain degree?


I would second that. If the management of a company sends an employee to work abroad, knowing he/she has family responsibilities, it behoves them to pay for and/or arrange, suitable provision.

An acquaintance was seconded to a company / supplier site in France from the UK and his employer paid for mainly English education for both his secondary school age children - particularly important as they were coming back to the UK eventually.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Claire la richarde said:


> I would second that. If the management of a company sends an employee to work abroad, knowing he/she has family responsibilities, it behoves them to pay for and/or arrange, suitable provision.
> 
> An acquaintance was seconded to a company / supplier site in France from the UK and his employer paid for mainly English education for both his secondary school age children - particularly important as they were coming back to the UK eventually.


I will third it! My employer in Spain asked me if I would go to Mallorca to train some staff and we were only talking of a few months but they offered me a package including accommodation and extra pay and so on... not been yet but I know that if I do go there is a plan in place! And, whilst I love Spain remember that this is Spain so if Spanish company would do something like this then surely a British company would, especially if we are talking forever!:confused2:


----------



## Nic76 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi there I'm new to this forum thing but need some advice.

My husband and I are thinking of moving over Spain in the next 6 months with our daughter, who is 13 years old. I've been reaching and believe she will have to go to british or international school with fees. Any idea how much and which schools near Torrevieja so I could possible contact them direct. Advice much appreciated


----------

